
Bespin: A new Mozilla Labs experimental extensible code editor using Canvas - alexandros
http://ajaxian.com/archives/bespin-a-new-mozilla-labs-experimental-extensible-code-editor-using-canvas
======
jeroen
-> <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479410>

